# Diesel Cruzes all sound different



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

This is what mine sounded like with an under the hood mic when testing the vgt brake.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTg552S-uDg


----------



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> This is what mine sounded like with an under the hood mic when testing the vgt brake.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTg552S-uDg


Dude I love the sound of that. Love the turbo noises.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Mine just sounds like a gurgling diesel. Heck of a lot quieter and smoother than my Duramax, though. LOL


----------



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

thebac said:


> Mine just sounds like a gurgling diesel. Heck of a lot quieter and smoother than my Duramax, though. LOL


Lol you got a video of it?


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

No, of course not.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I try not to listen to my diesel. It scares me.....


----------



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

CruzeDan said:


> I try not to listen to my diesel. It scares me.....


Lol why!!?


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Iluvmycruzediesel said:


> Lol why!!?


Because if you listen to a diesel long enough you will think something is wrong with it! I can't tell you how many times someone has stopped me and told me there is something wrong with my car by the way it sounds.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I test drove 2 2014s one sounded horrible like it was killing itself the other sounded similar to my 2015. No sound files sorry.


----------



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

Cruz15 said:


> I test drove 2 2014s one sounded horrible like it was killing itself the other sounded similar to my 2015. No sound files sorry.


Yea like my 2014 doesnt sounds horrible at all but 2 of my friends have the 2015 Diesel Cruze and they both just sound so much better in my opinion. Like it’s weird.


----------

